# Tabelle in HTML + Teilen durch "x"



## DerPolacke (15. März 2015)

Also ich hab jetzt die Tabelle in HTML gemacht (link unten)

WAS GUCKT DU HEE ??

Und wie soll ich das jetzt machen das man immer die höchste Zahl aus der Zeile "FPS" nimmt und die dann durch die FPS zahl teilt von der Grafikkarte ?
Zb man nimmt IMMER die höchste Zahl in FPS also 60FPS und man teilt die dann durch die FPS Zahl der R7 260 und bekommt wie viel % Leistung die Grafikkarte im Gegensatz zu der Schnellsten Grafikkarte hat.
Wie mache ich das in HTML, java, php ? Also wenn ich jetzt zb eine Grafikkarte hinzufüge die 120FPS hat, ändert sich alles. Dann hat die GTX 970 50% und zb die GTX980 hat jetzt 100%.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (15. März 2015)

*AW: Google Tabelle für Grafikkarten*

Nette Sache, find ich gut 

gibs auch schon fertig jeden Monat in der PCGH Ausgabe


----------



## DerPolacke (15. März 2015)

*AW: Google Tabelle für Grafikkarten*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Nette Sache, find ich gut
> 
> gibs auch schon fertig jeden Monat in der PCGH Ausgabe



JOP aber die ist nicht zu genau ^_^


----------



## DarkScorpion (15. März 2015)

*AW: Google Tabelle für Grafikkarten*

Ich erkenne die Frage nicht?


----------



## NOQLEMIX (15. März 2015)

*AW: Google Tabelle für Grafikkarten*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ich erkenne die Frage nicht?



Soll das überhaupt eine werden? Ich denke eher, hier will der TE sein Projekt vorstellen, oder?


----------



## DerPolacke (15. März 2015)

*AW: Google Tabelle für Grafikkarten*



NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Soll das überhaupt eine werden? Ich denke eher, hier will der TE sein Projekt vorstellen, oder?



Also ich hab jetzt die Tabelle in HTML gemacht da Google iwie komisch ist..

WAS GUCKT DU HEE ??

Und wie soll ich das jetzt machen das man immer die höchste Zahl aus der Zeile "FPS" nimmt und die dann durch die FPS zahl teilt von der Grafikkarte ?
Zb man nimmt IMMER die höchste Zahl in FPS also 60FPS und man teilt die dann durch die FPS Zahl der R7 260 und bekommt wie viel % Leistung die Grafikkarte im Gegensatz zu der Schnellsten Grafikkarte hat.
Wie mache ich das in HTML, java, php ? Also wenn ich jetzt zb eine Grafikkarte hinzufüge die 120FPS hat ändert sich alles also dann hat die GTX 970 50% und zb die GTX980 hat jetzt 100%.

Kommt Leute, bitttttttttte....


----------



## XT1024 (15. März 2015)

Ich öffne keine links aber was ist an einer Tabellenkalkulation _komisch_? In HTML wird es sich vmtl. noch schlechter rechnen lassen.
Man schreibe in E1 =B1/$B$1*100, kopiere das wie gewohnt nach unten und sortiere alles absteigend.

Das FPS in B als eine Überschrift und nicht in die Zelle schreiben.


----------



## DerPolacke (15. März 2015)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Ich öffne keine links aber was ist an einer Tabellenkalkulation _komisch_? In HTML wird es sich vmtl. noch schlechter rechnen lassen.
> Man schreibe in E1 =B1/$B$1*100, kopiere das wie gewohnt nach unten und sortiere alles absteigend.
> 
> Das FPS in B als eine Überschrift und nicht in die Zelle schreiben.



Ymmm ich öffne keine Links ? ymmm ja im Internet lauern überall Menschen die dein PC Klauen wollen mit einem Link..

Kopiere aber wie ? Soll das in <script> rein oder in Java oder was soll ich damit machen ?

E1 =B1/$B$1*100  Hab ehrlich keine Ahnung was das ist... sehe nur Zahlen und Symbole... Bedeutung für mich... Null...

Du hast mir wahrscheinlich nur eine Rechnung gegeben und keinen Code bzw Script... ich bin kein Webmaster Genie... Keine Ahnung was das ist.


----------



## XT1024 (15. März 2015)

Das kommt in die Zelle E1 der Tabelle aus dem screenshot: =B1/$B$1*100

Und ja, ich öffne schon aus Prinzip nicht irgendwelche obskuren links ohne erkennbares Ziel.


----------



## DerPolacke (15. März 2015)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Das kommt in die Zelle E1 der Tabelle aus dem screenshot: =B1/$B$1*100
> 
> Und ja, ich öffne schon aus Prinzip nicht irgendwelche obskuren links ohne erkennbares Ziel.



WAS GUCKT DU HEE ?? WIE BEHINDERT IST DAS BITTE !!!! ich schreibe   damit man den Link sieht und dieses Forum ändert das immer... MEIN GOTT man könnte doch ausrasten...
test.zex.esy.es 
Ist auf einem Free-Host.. also darum diese esy.es.bla.bla..

Also ich will das in HTML lieber machen nicht mit der Google Tabelle.


----------



## JimSim3 (15. März 2015)

DerPolacke schrieb:


> WAS GUCKT DU HEE ?? WIE BEHINDERT IST DAS BITTE !!!! ich schreibe  damit man den Link sieht und dieses Forum ändert das immer... MEIN GOTT man könnte doch ausrasten...
> test.zex.esy.es
> Ist auf einem Free-Host.. also darum diese esy.es.bla.bla..
> 
> Also ich will das in HTML lieber machen nicht mit der Google Tabelle.



... HTML ist ne Auszeichnungssprache. D.h, rechne es aus und schreib es hin. Wenn du darauf kein Bock hast, lern Javascript.


----------



## DerPolacke (15. März 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> ... HTML ist ne Auszeichnungssprache. D.h, rechne es aus und schreib es hin. Wenn du darauf kein Bock hast, lern Javascript.



Ja... 6 Monate später... 40 Grafikkarten in der Tabelle bei jeder Grafikkarte die % Zahl ausrechnen und ändern... ja ich gehe jetzt studieren um das BISSCHEN Java zu lernen das ich für die KLEINE SACHE brauche... wie du denkst...


----------



## JimSim3 (15. März 2015)

DerPolacke schrieb:


> Ja... 6 Monate später... 40 Grafikkarten in der Tabelle bei jeder Grafikkarte die % Zahl ausrechnen und ändern... ja ich gehe jetzt studieren um das BISSCHEN Java zu lernen das ich für die KLEINE SACHE brauche... wie du denkst...



javascript nicht java. Bei dem bisschen haste dir das in max. nem Tag angeeignet. Wenn du das nicht willst nutz Google Docs. Die Lösung für dein Problem im Doc wurde im Thread ja bereits gepostet.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (16. März 2015)

Ich verstehe auch gerade nicht so ganz, was dem TE nun an den PCGH Tabellen so ungenau ist. Aber du kannst zum Beispiel das ganze über die Tabellenkalkulation von z.B. LibreOffice und die Tabelle als HTML exportieren. Mit anpassung des Codes dauert das keine 10 Minuten und wenn du die Tabelle richtig anlegst, brauchste da auch nie etwas dran ändern. Ansonsten geht es entweder mit Javascript oder einer Serverbasierten Sprache, die dir deine Tabelle aus einer Datenbank richtig zusammenbauen kann. Aber das einfachste wäre aus der Tabellenkalkulation heraus.


----------



## keinnick (16. März 2015)

DerPolacke schrieb:


> WAS GUCKT DU HEE ?? WIE BEHINDERT IST DAS BITTE !!!! ich schreibe  damit man den Link sieht und dieses Forum ändert das immer... MEIN GOTT man könnte doch ausrasten...
> test.zex.esy.es
> Ist auf einem Free-Host.. also darum diese esy.es.bla.bla.



Das ist genau was gemeint ist. Warum sollte man den Link anklicken? Kein Mensch weiß was sich dahinter verbirgt. 

Ich versteh Deine Art, wie Du an das Ganze hier herangehst ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Die Leute versuchen Dir zu helfen aber Du bist scheinbar nicht bereit mal etwas Eigeninitiative zu zeigen. Wenn Du das, was Du da vorhast nicht mal in ner Excel-Tabelle  hinkriegst, weil Du gar nicht bereit bist, Dich mit der Materie zu beschäftigen, wird das nie was. Statt von "behindert" und "klauenden Polen" zu schreiben solltest Du besser mal formulieren was genau Du willst, was Du schon kannst und wobei Du genau Hilfe benötigst....


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (16. März 2015)

DerPolacke schrieb:


> Ja... 6 Monate später... 40 Grafikkarten in der Tabelle bei jeder Grafikkarte die % Zahl ausrechnen und ändern... ja ich gehe jetzt studieren um das BISSCHEN Java zu lernen das ich für die KLEINE SACHE brauche... wie du denkst...


Wir denken, das bei einem ernst gemeinten Projekt ein wenig Eigeninitiative zu erwarten ist. Hier ist niemand, der dir den Code fertig programmieren wird. Wir können dir Tips und Hilfen geben, nach denen du dich richten kannst. Machen musst du es dennoch alleine. Wenn du das aber nicht kannst oder willst, dann gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten. Du lässt es oder du suchst in entsprechenden Portalen nach kostenpflichtigen Dienstleistern, die deine Anforderungen umsetzen. Aber von der Community zu erwarten, das es von Anfang bis Ende durchgekaut wird, ist dreist und frech.


----------



## Laudian (16. März 2015)

DerPolacke, versuche doch bitte freundlich zu bleiben.

Die Community versucht hier dir zu helfen. Du kannst diese Hilfe entweder annehmen oder es bleiben lassen, du kannst aber mit Sicherheit nicht verlangen, dass andere Leute hier deine Arbeit für dich erledigen.

Außerdem möchte ich dich darum bitten, etwas mehr auf deine Wortwahl zu achten. Sätze wie "hinter jeder Ecke lauert ein Pole, der deinen PC klauen will" sind absolut unangebracht, auch wenn es nur ironisch gemeint ist.

------------------------------------
Ende der Ansage
------------------------------------

Davon mal abgesehen:
Wenn dir ein einfacher Ausdruck wie =B1/$B$1*100 nichts sagt solltest du vielleicht zunächst einmal bei den Grundlagen der Tabellenkalkulation anfangen bevor du überlegst, wie du das ganze auf eine Website bekommst.

Ich erbarme mich jetzt mal und erkläre dir den Ausdruck Schritt für Schritt:
"=" gibt an, dass der Inhalt des Feldes nicht als Text/Zahl ausgegeben werden soll, sondern dass es sich um einen Ausdruck handelt, der zunächst aufgelöst werden muss.

"B1" kopiert den Wert des Zelle in Spalte B, Zeile 1. Wenn in dem Zelle B1 z.B. eine 5 steht, wird der Ausdruck in "=5/$B$1*100" gewandelt.

Wenn du diesen Ausdruck jetzt in die Zellen darunter erweiterst (kA was da der Fachterminus ist - einfach die Zelle markieren und dann an dem schwarzen Punkt unten rechts nach unten ziehen) wird "B1" automatisch in "B2" usw. geändert.

Um dieses Verhalten zu verhindern gibt es "$". Das $ bewirkt einfach, dass die Angabe der Spalte bzw. Zeile konstant ist und sich beim "Erweitern" nicht verändert.
Deswegen wird der Ausdruck in Zeile 2 in "=B2/B1" gewandelt und nicht in "=B2/B2", was ziemlich sinnlos wäre.

Das "*100" multipliziert das Ergebnis von "=B1/B2" einfach mit 100, um daraus eine Prozentangabe zu machen.


Um das ganze dynamisch auf einer Website hinzubekommen brauchst du jetzt eine Skriptsprache, die dir die Prozentangaben dynamisch ausrechnet, denn HTML ist nur eine bezeichnende Sprache, du kannst in HTML nicht rechnen.

Eine solche dynamische Berechnung durch eine Skriptsprache kann entweder clientseitig (auf dem PC des Benutzers) erfolgen, z.B. durch Javascript, oder serverseitig (der Benutzer bekommt also nur gewöhnliches HTML zugesendet),  z.B. durch PHP.

Sauberer ist definitiv die serverseitige Variante, da sie bei allen gleichermaßen funktioniert. Auf der Seite des Clients könnten Scripte blockiert sein usw, deswegen ist dies nicht empfehlenswert.

Auch serverseitig hast du jetzt wieder 2 Möglichkeiten:
Die erste ist es, die dynamische Funktion beim Aufruf der Website auszuführen. Dies hat den Nachteil, dass ein relativ hoher Rechenaufwand anfällt, da die Tabelle jedes mal wenn sie sich jemand ansieht neu sortiert werden muss, dafür ist so eine Funktion aber noch relativ einfach zu schreiben.

Alternativ hättest du die Möglichkeit, die Tabelle einmalig nach dem Hinzufügen einer neuen Grafikkarte sortieren zu lassen. Dies halte ich für die elegantere Lösung, allerdings ist sie ein wenig aufwendiger.

Falls du du deine Website also wirklich bauen möchtest wirst du nicht darum herumkommen, eine Skriptsprache zu erlernen. So etwas einfaches wie die Manipulation einer Tabelle solltest du auch ohne Vorkenntnisse in 1-3 Wochen hinkriegen können. Die Entscheidung zwischen PHP und Javascript würde ich dabei hauptsächlich daovn abhängig machen, ob dein Server die ausführung von PHP-Scripten erlaubt oder nicht.

Anleitungen für beide Sprachen findest du haufenweise im Internet, wenn du dich da wirklich reinhängst kannst du dein Ziel auch locker in 1-2 Tagen erreichen, kompliziert ist das nun wirklich nicht.
Oder du entscheidest dich für die einfache Lösung:
Tabelle in Excel bzw. Calc berechnen lassen und als HTML exportieren, dafür brauchst du keine 5 Minuten, selbst wenn du dich mit Excel kein bisschen auskennst.


MfG
Laudian


----------



## DerPolacke (17. März 2015)

Laudian schrieb:


> DerPolacke, versuche doch bitte freundlich zu bleiben.
> 
> Die Community versucht hier dir zu helfen. Du kannst diese Hilfe entweder annehmen oder es bleiben lassen, du kannst aber mit Sicherheit nicht verlangen, dass andere Leute hier deine Arbeit für dich erledigen.
> 
> ...



Zum Glück gibt es noch die Mods!
Danke für deine Erklärung, wäre es auch möglich einfach die Google Tabelle zu hmm editieren und das man die Tabelle nur auf einer Internetseite lesen könnte aber nicht editieren ?

Bei mir liegt das Problem das man immer den Höchsten wert nehmen muss aus einem Balken damit man weißt wie viel % das sind. Zb wenn man bei PCGH Tabelle auf die 1 drauf geht zeit es 100% an. Wenn man dann eine andere hinzufügt die schneller ist all die 1 und man dann auf die 1 neu eingefügte Grafikkarte drauf geht damit die dann die 100% hat ohne alles zu ändern, damit die Tabelle sozusagen auch mitdenkt und man nicht alles neu einfügen muss, damit es selber weißt welche Grafikkarte die 100% hat. Zb ich hab jetzt die GTX980 und 20 andere in der Tabelle, was passiert wenn ich dann in die Tabelle eine TITAN X einfüge ? Dann rechnet es nur die TITAN X in Prozent oder ? Oder werden alle Werte in der Tabelle verglichen und dann werden die 100% bestimmt welche Grafikkarte die 100% hat ?

Das soll einfach automatisch funktionieren, ich schreibe nur das Model rein, Preis und FPS bei bestimmten Tests.
Dann soll die Tabelle zb alle 5 Tests zusammenrechnen und durch 5 teilen damit man den Durchschnittswert hat. Dann wird dieser Durchschnittswert durch den Preis geteilt und dann weißt man wie viel 1 FPS kostet. Aber dann sollte auch angezeigt sein welche Grafikkarte die 100% ist also die schnellste von allen.

Was ist in PCGH ungenau ? Zb die R7 260 oder 280 wurden mit einer anderen CPU getestet das auch Auswirkungen auf die Tests haben kann.

Zb man nimmt eine 8 Core CPU overclockt die bis 4.5Ghz und da testet man alle CPUs nächste 2 Jahre... damit alle ULTRA genau sind.. immer gleicher Rig.. das werde ich aus selber so machen... auch wenn ich selber jede GPU kaufen muss mir egal, ich will perfekte Tests nicht einmal 4690k oder 5820K oder oder... immer gleiche CPU und fertig. Da sollte auch immer Heavenbench dabei sein, da man es immer benutzen kann. Nicht jeder hat BF4 um es mit der eigenen GPU zu vergleichen, zb ich.. hab mein Origin PW vergessen.. Ich hab zb nur Ghosts, Advanced Warfare usw auf meinem PC, kein Skyrim.. und PW von Crysis3 kenne ich auch nicht.. wie soll ich das dann mit meiner GPU vergleichen ? Heavenbench ist 4 Free für alle darum sollte Heavenbench bei JEDEM Test dabei sein. Damit es jeder mit seinem eigenem PC vergleichen kann, Cinebench R15 hab ihr das ist gut


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (18. März 2015)

Ich will aber meine Systeme nicht benchen. Ich will mich auf die Ergebnisse der Fachmagazine und Portale verlassen. Die haben die Mittel, um die Durchschnittsleistung einzelner Komponenten zu ermitteln. Und so wie es z.B. hier gemacht wird, ist es sehr genau. Denn wie man an den Benchmarks hier in Einzeltests sehen kann, skallieren die Anwendungen/Benchmarks nicht identisch. Und durch die unterschiedlichen Spiele, mit denen getestet wird, gibt es ebenfalls einen guten Überblick zur Durchschnittsleistung im Praxiseinsatz.

Du zielst anscheinend darauf ab, die Test's so wie früher üblich wieder in die synthetische Richtung zu lenken. Dadurch sind aber die Ergebnisse weniger aussagekräftig.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (18. März 2015)

@ TE

also deine Vorgehensweise die Berechnung anhand der Tabelle erstellen zu wollen ist schon verkehrt.
Denn die Tabelle ist das sortierte Ergebnis und nicht die Ausgangsbasis.

Du musst dir also zunächst eine Datenbank (SqLite, MySQL o.ä.) auf dem Server anlegen. Für deine Problemstellung kannst du es im Prinzip aber durchaus auch mit einer einfachen CSV Datei lösen. Alternativ geht das ganze natürlich auch "Lokal" mit z.B. JS.

In diese speicherst du dann zeilenweise jede Grafikkarte ab also z.B. im Format : "Hersteller ; Modell ; FPS ; Preis ; Speicher"

Die simpelste Implementierung wäre dann das du die gesamten Datensätze aus der CSV oder DB in ein Array einließt und dieses  absteigend nach FPS sortierst.

In PHP z.B. müsstest du das Ergebnis ($datenarray) dann nur wie folgt ausgeben (Pseudocode!)

```
// sortiertes Ergebnis
$datenarray = array(array("Hersteller" => "Nvidia", "Modell" => "GTX 970", "FPS" => 60, "Preis" => 350),array("Hersteller" => "Nvidia", "Modell" => "GTX 960", "FPS" => 30, "Preis" => 250), array("Hersteller" => "AMD", "Modell" => "R9 260", "FPS" => 15, "Preis" => 150));

// Erste Tabellenzeile
echo "<table boder= '1'><tr><td>Hersteller</td><td>Modell</td><td>FPS</td><td>Preis</td><td>Kosten 1 FPS</td><td>Leistung %</td><td>Speicher</td></tr>";

// Ausgabe der Werte
foreach($datenarray as $key => $value)
{
echo "<tr><td>".$value["Hersteller"]."</td><td>".$value["Modell"]."</td><td>".$value["FPS"]."</td><td>".$value["Preis"].",- €</td><td>".$value["Preis"]/$value["FPS"]."</td><td>".$value["FPS"]/$datenarray[0]["FPS"]*100 ." %</td><td>".$value["Speicher"]." GB</td></tr>";
}

// Tabelle schließen
echo "</table>";
```


----------



## DerPolacke (18. März 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Ich will aber meine Systeme nicht benchen. Ich will mich auf die Ergebnisse der Fachmagazine und Portale verlassen. Die haben die Mittel, um die Durchschnittsleistung einzelner Komponenten zu ermitteln. Und so wie es z.B. hier gemacht wird, ist es sehr genau. Denn wie man an den Benchmarks hier in Einzeltests sehen kann, skallieren die Anwendungen/Benchmarks nicht identisch. Und durch die unterschiedlichen Spiele, mit denen getestet wird, gibt es ebenfalls einen guten Überblick zur Durchschnittsleistung im Praxiseinsatz.
> 
> Du zielst anscheinend darauf ab, die Test's so wie früher üblich wieder in die synthetische Richtung zu lenken. Dadurch sind aber die Ergebnisse weniger aussagekräftig.



Heavenbench ist kein Synthetischer-Test... es wird ein "Game" gebencht das halt kostenlos ist und man da nicht schießen usw kann. Man kann aber frei laufen in Heavenbench.

Ich wergleiche gerne mein PC mit anderen Rigs.. zb i5 4690k + GTX 960 bzw R9 280 usw.. finde ich ziemlich spannend. Zb ich weiß wie schnell mein PC ist, mein i7 830 hat in Cinebench R15 zb 450punkte, mein i7 2600k hatte ca 750punkte und mein alter 4690k hatte ca 800punkte. Darum kann ich ziemlich gut einstufen was so ein RIG der von PCGH getestet wurde leistet. Du vergleichst dein PC, CPU mit Cinebench R15 mit der CPU in einem TEST. Dann vergleichst du auch noch die FPS in Heavenbench mit deinem PC und du weißt wie schnell der PC aus dem Test und kannst den PC auch mit deinem PC vergleichen.


----------

